# is it appropriate for a teacher to use the word " sexy"



## DCS

DS is 5 and in reception. He was casually singing " sexy and I know it" over and over. I asked him to repeat what he was singing because I wasn't sure and then I asked where he had heard that and he said his teacher said it, and that she said some thing about sexy glasses. 
Me and OH both found it a bit strange, but oh said he could imagine her saying it. 
I just don't know if it's appropriate, but then again, we don't even allow him to say " stupid" or " ohmygod" so maybe it's just me. 

Whats your thoughts on this?


----------



## alibaba24

I think it's quite inappropriate to be honest.


----------



## LoraLoo

Can't imagine any of our teachers saying it! Inappropriate.


----------



## DCS

Thanks both. Do you think I should say something? If so what?


----------



## LoraLoo

Oh god, it's a hard one isn't it? I find confrontation really hard, Id probably explain to the teacher that he's used the word at home, and seems to think he's picked it up in class, possibly from a remark from her about glasses? 
Id say she will deny it anyways, but least you'll have made the point that it's not appropriate.


----------



## crownest

Could he be quoting the song and mixed up what his teacher said ?


----------



## DCS

crownest said:


> Could he be quoting the song and mixed up what his teacher said ?

This is what I thought initially. But iv Never played the song, I hate it. Donhead Deffo hasn't heard it at home. Doesn't strike me as the kind of music a school would play, but he has said they have had justin Bieber on at school before so who knows. 
He lives gangnam style and for ages would sing "oohhhhh she's a lady" instead of "oohhhhh sexy lady". I never corrected him, but his friend pointed it out to him. So maybe he has picked it up from one of his friends. Iv heard some quick shocking things this last few weeks yhat his friends have told him. Stuff I feel is very inappropriate for kids his age to know.


----------



## DCS

LoraLoo said:


> Oh god, it's a hard one isn't it? I find confrontation really hard, Id probably explain to the teacher that he's used the word at home, and seems to think he's picked it up in class, possibly from a remark from her about glasses?
> Id say she will deny it anyways, but least you'll have made the point that it's not appropriate.

His teacher is lovely. She had to leave early today so we had to leave her easter egg at school for her. I might lead with oh did you get your egg from ds? And just say what you suggested, I need to mention some of the things ds has told me that his friends have told him which are quite worrying any way.


----------



## loeylo

I'm a teacher of secondary kids (11-18) and would still not mention the word "sexy" in class, however I wouldn't have a problem playing a song which mentioned it in class (well, if the opportunity actually arose to listen to music!) - those songs are played on the radio during the day and therefore the vast majority of kids will be aware of them and probably know all the words, even at primary school. 

I just don't see how it can have come up in conversation in a class of primary kids? Was she referring to her own glasses or a pupils? It's very odd either way. 

I probably wouldn't say anything if it appears to be an one off, however id definitely mention it if he mentions more strange things. It could have been a comment made to another adult and has been overheard by kids, which is still obviously totally inappropriate but more excusable than saying it directly to kids.


----------



## liz1985

I personally dont like the word sexy been used in regards to children as I find it weird. However i work with young children and ive heard quite a few parents , aunts, uncles etc call children sexy e.g. "bye sexy" or "oh your so sexy" I think its really innapropriate but to them its their way of calling them gorgeous or beautiful and they dont mean anything by it. Maybe the teacher said it without thinking e.g. "do you like my sexy new glasses?" If its a word she would use out of work. A slip of the tongue so to speak? Or its quite possible hes heard it of a peer. Some of the things ive heard children say, really shock me, sexy would be mild in comparason. I would just mention to the teacher he's been saying it, and your not sure where he heard it but could she let you know if he says it at school, so you can monitor it. That way your not accusing but your letting her know you fond it inapropriate.


----------



## .Mrs.B.

No, not appropriate and I would expect better from a teacher. However, these days it seems to have lost it's meaning and people use it as another word for pretty or handsome etc.
I heard a parent in the park casually calling their 5 year old a knobhead the other day, eugh.


----------



## nessaw

I teach year 1 and I wouldn't say it nor play the song. Am the same with stupid, shut up and oh my god. Am very careful about any songs I play however I know teachers higher up in my school that aren't so careful. I would mention it as it seems a peculiar thing to come out with.


----------



## jd83

That's definitely inappropriate, especially for someone teaching that age group of children. I'd say something.


----------



## george83

nessaw said:


> I teach year 1 and I wouldn't say it nor play the song. Am the same with stupid, shut up and oh my god. Am very careful about any songs I play however I know teachers higher up in my school that aren't so careful. I would mention it as it seems a peculiar thing to come out with.

Fully agree with this as a teacher. As a parent though I also know my son has come home singing new songs that he's picked up from his friends at school and often gets the words wrong, could there be some confusion with your child having mis heard the teacher use another word for sexy in the 'excitement' of learning a new rude word?


----------



## caz_hills

Oh no - def not appropriate &#128542;


----------



## Septie

If the teacher is otherwise very good - might it have been that she corrected a kid saying sexy in an inappropriate way in class or during recess?


----------



## SarahBear

Completely inappropriate.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Could she not have said "specs" and he's misheard it?


----------



## mummy2boysx

My little boy isn't allowed to say this


----------

